# Alle namespaces ins Root Element hinauf ziehen



## Niki (12. Aug 2011)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand ob es eine einfache Möglichkeit gibt, alle vorkommenden Namespaces innerhalb eines XMLs ins root Element zu bekommen?
Ich hab sozusagen so ein XML:

```
<reply:root xmlns:reply="reply-uri">
  <child xmlns="child-uri" xmlns:sns="sns-uri">
    <sns:child />
  </child>
</reply:root>
```

und würde gerne daraus folgendes machen:


```
<reply:root xmlns:reply="reply-uri" xmlns:chi="child-uri" xmlns:sns="sns-uri">
  <chi:child>
    <sns:child />
  </chi:child>
</reply:root>
```

Ich hab das agnze mit XMLBeans probiert, mit der Option setSaveAggressiveNamespaces - leider ohne Erfolg. Bin für Tipps dankbar!


----------



## RySa (12. Aug 2011)

Doppelthread - sehe das andere Thread

Kann das mal ein Mod löschen ?


----------



## maki (12. Aug 2011)

*verschoben*


----------

